# Bjava Coffee and Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Rockin' Indianapolis with great coffee! Traditional drinks and sweets, or straight up from espresso to drip to press!We bake our own muffins, scones and other stuff.We may start roasting our own coffee if the universe decides to smile at us.We are closed on Sundays.

More...


----------

